# Beach now... Chicago this summer?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK you enablers...how do I make a vacation out of nationals?...that is attractive to DH? If we spent 3 days at the conference...what/where could we go in the area to make a vacation out it for 4-5 more days... are there resorts or house rentals on the great lakes? 

We would want to take in Chicago museums and nightlife for a day or so...but what if we took the dogs? If took the boys and drove... where would be fun to stop for a day or two on the way? mid way between Boston and Chicago? And then someplace else on the way back? 

It would be really fun to come...but with our schedules and finances we really would have to make it our summer vacation too...Hmmm...Paris? Chicago?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Missy! Good luck, my DH is staying home with Scooter and the kids so I can go by myself. Our only other trip planned is a family reunion, my family, at a beach he doesn't even like. Oh well, he's chosen most of our trips so I guess it's my turn now.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Missy,
I am sure there would be all kinds of wonderful places for you and your hubby to take in with the dogs between your home and the windy city! Maybe contact AAA and ask them to map out something for you, they are good at that. Also, I know Amanda bought a book about places to go and stay with dogs. Hopefully she will post about it.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

This is so easy. If you love beach vacations chose one of the cities along Lake MI for a vacation. Also consider Wisconsin Dells, about a 3 hour drive from Chicago. I personally love Chicago for the city life, but there is plenty of the other life in WI. Is hubby into baseball? He can see a game for the Cubs, Whitesox, and Brewers in one vacation. PM me if hubby needs more ideas. I can make a vacation anywhere.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Cheryl has some great advice Missy and remember Chicago is windy because it's on a lake!!!! There are a ton of lake/outdoorsy/summer things to do not just site see in the city. There are great farmers markets, you can rent bikes and bike all around in the lake district of the city, you can sail etc...

I also am a HUGE fan of Michigan, especially the Traverse City or Mackinac Island areas. I spent a summer working and living on the island and it was incredible. It is also extremely dog friendly and believe it or not there are, in the interior of the island more moderate houses that you can rent pretty inexpensively. There are many national parks in Michigan including the Sleeping Bear Sand Dunes, which I remember having a blast there when I went for a band trip in high school. It is a beautiful and often overlooked state.

I'm not a huge fan of the Dells, but honestly, it's been sooo long since I've been there and I do have many friends/family members that absolutely love love love going there for vacations and I should probably give it another chance again someday as I'm sure my kids would really like it....

I'm sure more people will put their two cents in, and honestly I'm going to be hard pressed to tell my dh that I'm going to this convention alone and can't imagine asking him to make it our family trip. So, with that, good luck! I do hope you can come and we can finally meet you and the boys!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Amy mentions Travese City--you can take a ferry from WI to Traverse City.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Missy,
I sure hope you can make it, but I understand your dilemma. My DH is going to BurningMan:flame:, which just happens to be the same week as Nationals, what are the odds. I don't suppose your DH feels like a trip to the desert? ound:

Of course everyone has different likes, but I really love the Chicago Botanical Gardens. If you're a fan of Frank Lloyd Wright at all, you could make an entire vacation out of tours of his homes in the area.
I'm not familiar with a lot in between Boston and Chicago, but I would agree with Amy about Mackinac Island.

I'll be crossing my fingers that something sounds good to the DH and we get a chance to meet you all Missy!

Amy, that new photo is spectacular!

Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha Bev. I love you and your DH. My DH would much prefer to go to burning man, but we are still sort of newly weds after 6 years and I am not willing to forgo my vacation with my man...So I am selfishly trying to kill two birds with one stone (probably not the most PC way to say it on this forum...ha ha ha) 

Amy this is the 2nd time you have mentioned Traverse City or Mackinac Island areas as a vacation idea (once a year ago when we had no clue where we were headed) so I will surely check them out this time since they are close to chicago...yes? I am horrible at geography. 

Cheryl thanks for the ideas too. 

thanks all.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy if you drive you could always stop in Hershey, PA and pick me up some chocolate. Or go visit the Amish in Lancaster, PA.

My mom like going through NY better than PA when she drives out from IN, she says it’s more scenic. I think the ½ point is around Batavia, NY which is very close to Niagara Falls.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

SW Michigan would be your best bet, not too far out of the way (Traverse City would be quite a ways away!). check this link out http://www.swmichigan.org/petfriendly.htm

Here is a list of dog friendly parks for the Chicago Parks District. Here is a dog friendly Chicago link from citysearch.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Missy if you drive you could always stop in Hershey, PA and pick me up some chocolate. Or go visit the Amish in Lancaster, PA.
> 
> My mom like going through NY better than PA when she drives out from IN, she says it's more scenic. I think the ½ point is around Batavia, NY which is very close to Niagara Falls.


Oh, yes! That's a great idea. We went there last year and it was so much fun. 
Whatever you decide to do Nationals HAS to be in the plans! That is a must!
Lol.
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So I'm bumping this up again, because over dinner last night DH seemed kind of into the idea... we are going to check out traverse city, mackinak and the dells. any other idea's either on where to stop on our way to chicago or where to go after the nationals?


----------

